# Bluetooth headset mic not visible

## Duco Ergo Sum

Hi,

I have a Bluetooth headset which can connect to my computer and playback sounds.  However, the mic does not show up.  While playing back music I have tried:

```

arecord -l

```

This has only returned internal devices which at the moment do not have any inputs attached.

Installing Blueman exposes three profiles:

Headset

Handsfree

Audio Sink

Both Headset and Audio Sink output sound while Handsfree does not.  None seem to offer any recording option.  I've enabled every applicable input option in the kernel that I can find.  The Bluetooth mic just fails to appear.

My current theory is that this isn't a audio sub-system problem due there being no evidence of the input device appearing.  Please help.

Thanks.

----------

## Logicien

Hi,

you cannot manage Bluetooth audio with Alsa since Bluetooth version 5. The Bluetooth stack move to Pulseaudio for audio Bluetooth support in this version. So, if you use Bluetooth 5, you can see input and output devices in Pulseaudio and use your mic.

For awhile, Pulseaudio did'nt support Headset Head Unit (HSP/HFP) so, I could not use my Bluetooth mic at all. Now this choice appear in Pavucontrol. I haven't use my Bluetooth mic yet so, I cannot say if it work or not. I use Bluetooth audio mainly for playback.

If you use Bluetooth 4, than it support Alsa. You need to configure your /etc/asound.conf and/or your ~/.asoundrc for Bluetooth. With the Bluetooth MAC address Alsa understand to direct audio data to your Bluetooth headset. For Bluetooth mic, I haven't set alsa at all. It is documented on the web.

http://www.alsa-project.org/

----------

## Duco Ergo Sum

Hi,

Thanks for your quick reply.

I am using Bluetooth version 5 and Pulseaudio.  I have tried selecting Headset Head Unit (HSP/HFP) in the Pavucontrol.  Sadly this hasn't helped.  What I have noted is that sounds played back are picked up.  I have recorded a few seconds of from the beginning of the Skype test call but not my own voice.  

I have added these use flags to Pulseaudio (although unhelpful so far, are probably necessary).

 + - native-headset : Build with native HSP backend for bluez 5. 

 + - ofono-headset  : Build with oFono HFP backend for bluez 5, requires net-misc/ofono.

----------

## Logicien

Is your Alsa configuration redirect audio data to Pulseaudio? You must have an /etc/asound.conf and/or an ~/.asoundrc like  this:

```
pcm.pulse {

    type pulse

}

ctl.pulse {

    type pulse

}

pcm.!default {

    type pulse

}

ctl.!default {

    type pulse

}
```

HSP/HFP may be just not usable. Ofono is an alternative.

----------

## Duco Ergo Sum

Hi,

I can't find either file /etc/asound.conf nor ~/.asoundrc.  None of my installed ebuilds claim ownership.  I have tried creating a /etc/asound.conf file as described below, this had no impact.

I have attempted to affect gstreamer properties but there doesn't seem to be any ebuilds that interact with gstreamer.  I am using the KDE desktop profile which might explain that in a small way at least.

Also I tried unmasking the latest version of bluez to see that would have an impact.  Since then I've reverted to the stable Bluez ebuild.

When I select the Headset Head Unit (HSP/HFP) in the Pavucontrol all sound output ceases, I am unable to record anything.  When I have High Fidelity Playback {A2DP Sink} selected then there is sound output,and when I try to record whatever is on  the output channel is recorded but now mic input.

Thanks.

----------

## zx2c4

 *Quote:*   

> When I select the Headset Head Unit (HSP/HFP) in the Pavucontrol all sound output ceases, I am unable to record anything. When I have High Fidelity Playback {A2DP Sink} selected then there is sound output,and when I try to record whatever is on the output channel is recorded but no mic input. 
> 
> 

 

Did you ever fix this? I'm facing the same issue. A2DP mode enables only a sink, not a source. HSP/HFP just hangs for recording or playback.

----------

## Duco Ergo Sum

Hi,

Unfortunately, I have not managed to fix this.  It has fallen on to the back burner.  I'll take another look at this over the weekend.

Thanks.

----------

## Logicien

Since Bluez 5, Bluetooth audio is only available through Pulseaudio. At the beginning, only output sink was available with A2DP. There was a regression compare to Bluez 4 where source and output sinks where available.

Than came back HSP/HFP for source sink in Pulseaudio but it was not working properly last time I try it. You have to turn yourself to Ofono who is suppose to support Bluetooth input microphone recording. I haven't test it yet.

----------

## keet

I hope that this is relevant; to see my microphone, Ineeded to enable CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT in my kernel configuration, and build pulseaudio with USE="native-headset ofono-headset".

----------

## Duco Ergo Sum

I have tested over the weekend following the logic keet and Logicien have suggested but without success.

At the moment I can not think of anything else to try, not other ways to test.  I am sorry for not having anything more positive to contribute.

----------

## zx2c4

I fixed it.

Before in dmesg I had lines like:

```
Bluetooth: hci0: BCM20702A1 (001.002.014) build 0000

bluetooth hci0: Direct firmware load for brcm/BCM20702A1-0a5c-21e6.hcd failed with error -2

Bluetooth: hci0: BCM: Patch brcm/BCM20702A1-0a5c-21e6.hcd not found
```

So, I set about acquiring /lib/firmware/brcm/BCM20702A1-0a5c-21e6.hcd:

```
wget http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/BT/Bluetooth_V1201650_WHQL_Win10.zip

unzip Bluetooth_V1201650_WHQL_Win10.zip

hex2hcd Bluetooth/BCM_DriverOnly/64/BCM20702A1_001.002.014.1483.1669.hex -o /lib/firmware/brcm/BCM20702A1-0a5c-21e6.hcd
```

Then I reloaded the bluetooth modules, and found in my dmesg:

```
Bluetooth: hci0: BCM20702A1 (001.002.014) build 0000

Bluetooth: hci0: BCM20702A1 (001.002.014) build 1669

Bluetooth: hci0: Broadcom Bluetooth Device
```

And then after that everything magically worked.

It's likely you have a different bluetooth device than me. But you still might be facing firmware loading issues. Check your dmesg, and Google for the file it complains about not having.

----------

## Duco Ergo Sum

Hi,

Sadly for one reason or another, this hasn't helped me.  At least not much.

I do have a different bluetooth device which did post the file not found message as you have already posted.

Following your example and utilising the information provided by dmesg, I converted the appropriate file, and installed it.  This cleared the file not found message but did not resolve the microphone issue.

```
Bluetooth: hci0: BCM20702A1 (001.002.014) build 1669

Bluetooth: hci0: BCM20702A1 (001.002.014) build 1468

```

I have targeted both of these builds to convert to the file needed but neither has worked, at least in the sense of recording sound.

----------

## zx2c4

Try compiling pulseaudio without USE=ofono-headset but with USE=native-headset.

USE="-ofono-headset native-headset"

----------

## Duco Ergo Sum

Hi,

I have tried both:

USE="-ofono-headset native-headset"

USE="ofono-headset -native-headset"

And

 USE="ofono-headset native-headset"

----------

## TequilaTR

 *zx2c4 wrote:*   

> I fixed it.
> 
> Before in dmesg I had lines like:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks for this hint - the proper solution is probably not so hack anyome, there is now:

```
sys-firmware/broadcom-bt-firmware
```

----------

